

How to Hire the Linux Talent You Need - g-garron
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/239860/how_to_hire_the_linux_talent_you_need.html

======
rmc
There's one option they didn't cover: Pay more.

If a resource your business requires (a human resource) is getting harder to
get, then if you pay more, you should be able to attract more resources.

~~~
econlessonbitch
all right bitches I'm here to teach you econ 101. THe article starts with the
words "Hiring good help is never easy, but the difficulty is compounded
considerably when demand for the skills you're seeking exceeds supply."
Economically, the expression "demand exceeds supply" is meaningless: you must
say, demand at a given price exceeds supply at that price. Now there are a few
different supply curves, some of which are more "responsive" to price than
others. Take something scarcle, like $2 bills. Would you say "demand exceeds
supply"? Again, depends on the price. I guaran-damn-T you that Demand for $2
bills at a price of $1.90 far exceeds supply. After all, if I didn't have to
do it in one batch, my PERSONAL demand for $2 bills at a price of $1.98
exceeds the entire world supply of $2 bills. That's because I can immediately
use the $2 bill to get $2 of currency.

Developers are similar. It's not that the supply of developers doesn't respond
to people who want to pay $500,000 or $1,000,000 for one (as is the case with
Rembrandts or Picassos). Instead, someone wants to USE a developer to create a
$500,000 or $1,000,000 company, while maintaining majority ownership. So, in
this sense, the supply of developers falls short of demand in the same way
that the supply of $2 bill falls short of the demand for it -- at $1.50. It
does not fall short at even $3.

But there is a supply of $2 bills for which supply EXCEEDS demand at $1.50:
novelty bills created by me and having no value. I will sell you my personal
design of a non-legal-tender $2 joke "bill"... for $1 each. How many do you
want? My personal supply at that price is in the range of about 100,000 pieces
immediately, which is what I can produce off-hand in a hurry. How much is the
global demand for my "bills" at that price? 0.

Developers are the same. What is the global supply of developers (anyone who
can code at all) at $100,000, $80,000, $50,000 or even $17,000? HUGE. The
problem is that these are not the same developers who will make you a $500,000
or $1,000,000 company.

~~~
Wilduck
I was about to upvote you despite your overly aggressive presentation.
However, I then saw that you are a new account with the name
"econlessonbitch", which gave me pause. There are certainly some times when a
throwaway account is valuable on HN, but I don't think this is one of them.
Also, there's currently no concept of a "novelty account" here, a trend I
think is worth continuing.

That being said, there were parts of your post that are spot on. I'd
appreciate it if you stuck around, but I would give a second look to your
persona.

~~~
econlessonbitch
okay but... I don't HAVE an account. I'll create something
more...participatory. Sorry. :/

------
gizzlon
As dragonflee commented on the article, it reads like an ad for dice.com
(whatever that is).

Guess the good news is the demand for linux people is growing (if that's true
and not just some number bending to get an "article")

------
paddy_m
Hill recommended. “Same with looking for a single version like Mint. Get that
in your job header and make sure it is searchable by keyword.”

That is about the worst advice for hiring that I could imagine.

~~~
dsr_
Heck no. The worst advice would be far worse. [Insert evil Catbert-HR scenario
here.] This is just not particularly useful advice.

More useful advice would be on the order of: Make sure you mention the
specific software you are using, but don't rule out candidates with good
experience in different software. A sysadmin with Debian and Red Hat under her
belt can easily take on your CentOS and Mint servers. A developer with years
of C++ and Perl experience will pick up Ruby fairly quickly. It's generally
more important to find someone smart, clever and reliable than to find someone
who already knows exactly what you're using.

------
veyron
Is Dice still relevant? What are the best job forums for finding Linux talent
(that is, besides HN :)

------
serverascode
I've never worked at a place involved in the Linux community.

That'd probably be nice. :)

------
peterwwillis
If they have a LUG and a Perl Mongers meeting listed somewhere in their
resume, i'd say they're a lot more interested in Linux and Perl than the
average schmo that just wants a paycheck.

------
savagecat
Finding quality personnel is easy, the job boards are full of them.

Finding a quality company is the challenge.

